# il discorso di boris



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

http://www.google.it/url?url=http:/...twIwBg&usg=AFQjCNHz4KlUIIHoOQhRUsP53mMsxFaD9A

si parlava di radio freccia .
un'altra cosa che mi viene in mente è la voce del caiser che hanno sia accorsi che questo attore che fra l'altro m'inquieta perché lo ricordo nella parte dell'assassino di un film di dario argento.
quale?


----------

